# Got my first mazzer



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Something isn't quite right - it doesn't grind very fine.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is that a question or a statement?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have you checked the burrs?


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Have you checked the burrs?


I think they're a bit worn.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

New set then.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Royal or major?


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Major. Bought as working but I'm missing some key parts...

Upper burr carrier and burrs.

Is the upper burr thing easy to find as a spare? I can't imagine many break.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I would assume you are going to raise a dispute with that?


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Dylan said:


> I would assume you are going to raise a dispute with that?


I've asked if they forgot to include but I think I know the answer.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

All depends how it was described. If it is ebay and described as used. Then it has to be complete and fully working


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If you decide you can't be arsed with the hassle of a project i might take it off your hands for a fair price....


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> All depends how it was described. If it is ebay and described as used. Then it has to be complete and fully working


Should be covered but looking at ebay return stuff they say one thing then don't give you option to do it.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just launch an action. Explain that the ad does not list it as being for spares and that you expected a fully working model. How much did you pay for it? Unless it is super cheap, I would send it back and start over, or jeebsy or someone else might want it if the price is good


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

I've started an action







in trying to check it out it's missing a plug fuse too- what size should go in here?


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> If you decide you can't be arsed with the hassle of a project i might take it off your hands for a fair price....


I didn't see your offer







I'll see what the missing parts come out at first. I feel compelled to try as many grinders as I can before settling down


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Get your money back, don't return the grinder, sell it to me for a score, everyone's a winner


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Always buy new..................................secondhand is more grief than it's worth


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

... *but *getting a bargain is worth all the grief


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

dwalsh1 said:


> Always buy new..................................secondhand is more grief than it's worth


Or buy S/H from the forum, better than new when it comes to SJ's half the time!


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

SH from the forum would definitely be less hassle









Still trying to find somewhere that sells the upper carrier at the moment.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Southpaw said:


> SH from the forum would definitely be less hassle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you sent a PM to CoffeeChap?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Southpaw said:


> SH from the forum would definitely be less hassle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Machina espresso do some Mazzer spares, speak to them


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Got a reply on the carrier









Thought I'd add a fuse to see all is well before I think about ordering. Fuse in the plug and.... nothing. Is there another internal fuse to check?


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

All the pictures of hopperless SJs made me forget the major needs the hopper on.

Does anyone have a used but not completely dead set of Major burrs available for a price?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Southpaw said:


> All the pictures of hopperless SJs made me forget the major needs the hopper on.
> 
> Does anyone have a used but not completely dead set of Major burrs available for a price?


The switch that activates the hopper safety can be easily shorted. For a quick fix without delving into the electronics you can take out the two screws and remove the switch (look behind the throat), then just tape down the switch and replace.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Ebay have said I can return for a refund, but I'm unsure how much hassle that could be.

I'll probably be down C.£200 by the time I've bought the spare parts - is it worth going down that route?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

List what you need and I will have a look, why not try for a partial refund to cut the cost down


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> List what you need and I will have a look, why not try for a partial refund to cut the cost down


I'd tried to go down the partial refund route but didn't get anywhere.

I need a upper burr mount, springs and a set of burrs / screws for the top burr.

Cheers CC


----------

